
Interview with VueJS Creator Evan You - vyrotek
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/between-the-wires-an-interview-with-vue-js-creator-evan-you-e383cbf57cc4
======
sjroot
I have used Vue in multiple projects, after having previously made multiple
attempts to learn React. Coming from Angular 1 (too frustrated to bother
learning Angular 2), React was my initial preference due to name recognition
and the size of its developer community. However, the steep learning curve
ultimately prevented me from being productive. On the other hand, Vue's
lightweight nature, as Evan describes, ended up being a breath of fresh air. I
also find that the Vue component files help bring structure to more complex
applications. I wouldn't say that Vue trumps React, however. At this point
they are equivalent forces targeting two different audiences.

~~~
forgot-my-pw
I much prefer Angular's and Vue's templates over JSX.

~~~
ng12
Why? I love JSX because it's a single source of truth -- 100% of the logic is
in JSX. You never have to hop back and forth between the template and code to
figure out how something is rendered.

~~~
exclusiv
I think it's definitely a preference thing. Putting one language in another
always feels dirty to me. On the other hand, many people feel sprinkling tags
all over html is dirty and that the click handlers (v-on:click or ng-click)
and other tags smell of yesteryear.

For workflow I like to offload html/css production and when I get it back I
can add VueJS or AngularJS tags to it and get busy. I don't have to chop it
all up nearly as much. It seems much easier to have junior developers jump on
VueJS templates too.

While I prefer VueJS or AngularJS depending on the project, I'll probably try
React on an upcoming project to get a feel for it and give it a shot.

~~~
tomwilson
I agree it's a preference. But to me, the custom tags for loops etc is even
more putting another language inside another than JSX is.

~~~
exclusiv
Good point. I think that probably gets more of a pass because we used to have
a lot of inline JS in the past.

Doing it the other way was a lot sloppier before because HTML was such a chore
to include in JS.

------
scriptkiddy
Evan You is a fantastic developer. He understands that libraries are not
solely about what they do; they are also about the API you present to the
developer. Interacting with Vue feels natural. I don't really know any other
way to describe it. I've been working with React on my latest job for nearly a
year now, and I still run into strange little gotchas and difficult
concepts(I'm looking at you `componentWillReceiveProps` with an ajax call). I
have never run into these types of issues while using Vue.

~~~
forgot-my-pw
He's also very good at supporting the framework. Both with bug fixes and
support questions. Currently Vue has only 62 open and 4519 closed issues on
github. That's very impressive.

~~~
noir_lord
For what is essentially a one man project with the kind of traction he has
gotten I think even very is underselling it, I'd say in incredibly possibly
ludicrously impressive.

------
camus2
Great guy, great framework, the simplicity that is needed in the front-end
development space. We moved all our apps from Angular 1 to Vuejs because
frankly Angular 2/3/4/whatever is a bloody complicated mess. We are also
considering React but so far we're fine with Vuejs (espacially since Vue
components can also be rendered server-side).

~~~
philliphaydon
We use angular 2.... 4... at work. It's my biggest regret in my entire career
to use angular 2/4\. The amount of issues I run into is insane. Just 2 days
ago I did a minor update of 4.1.1 to 4.1.3 and it broke the development
environment. Now the solution in angular chat room is to sys link all the
modules. Ended up downgrading angular.

At home I absolutely love vue. It makes me enjoy doing front end development
again. It's so simple and straight forward. Doesn't get in the way. And the
community is amazing. Jump in the gitter room and everyone is so friendly and
helpful and patient.

I love vue.

------
buchanaf
It's somewhat refreshing to see an objective description of Vue and how it
compares to React instead of simply "why it is better" \-- from the Vue
creator no less.

------
mmerlin
Be great when Weex (vue.js to native mobile) gains enough momentum to be as
well documented and supported as react-native

If interested join in here

[https://gitter.im/weex-en/Lobby](https://gitter.im/weex-en/Lobby)

------
the_common_man
Add me to the TJ fan club :) His code is just so phenomenally good. I feel the
entire node.js community owes him a virtual billion dollars. Anyone know how
well he is doing in the Go world?

------
christilut
This same article was posted 6 months ago but apparently deleted:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5b2ras/between_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5b2ras/between_the_wires_evan_you/)

I remember reading it as I am a bit of a Vue fan. I use Vue in all my
projects, it rocks and I love using it.

~~~
Xoros
The link of the original post is available at the beginning of this one. It's
from last November.

------
nickthemagicman
Isn't Vue the default Laravel front end framework nowdays?

------
saleeh
What makes it complete different from react ?

~~~
Can_Not
VueJS is smaller, the API is different (so get your opinions​ ready). React
has react native and a year head start on ecosystem maturity.

